# Lizards > Chameleons >  Lazy Boy

## Slip

Lazy Boy is almost 7m old and I have had him from week 7. He is a Ambilobe Panther Chameleon sire by Candy Cane at Chameleon Paradise and his colors just keep getting better. 

Basking on daddy's hand


And after being in my care for 22 weeks he finally just today walked out on my hand with no persuasion. No bugs no lifting my hand he just walked on. He's so chill and never fires up or hiss or gape.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-30-2014),dr del (10-30-2014),_Fraido_ (10-30-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

So cute!! And such a gorgeous chameleon  thanks for sharing him with us. And congrats on him walking onto your hand without persuasion, that is quite an accomplishment  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Slip (10-30-2014)

----------


## Slip

Lazy Boy says let's sleep in this Monday

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-03-2014),MarkS (11-03-2014)

----------


## MarkS

Wow, those colors are stunning.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-03-2014),Slip (11-03-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Wow, those colors are stunning.


My thoughts exactly  :Smile:  those colors are so bright and vibrant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Slip (11-03-2014)

----------


## Slip

Thank you both very much.

----------


## Slip



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-17-2014)

----------


## Spoons

This was indirectly a very informative post. I'd always wanted a chameleon, but I've heard how difficult they are to care for. So I went on a search to find out their care needs, and then discovered the concept of free range chameleons, which seemed mighty strange to me but also very neat. All in all I learned way more about chameleons today than I've ever known. Still not ready to own one, but maybe some day  :Smile:  

Those colors are absolutely stunning.

----------


## Slip

> This was indirectly a very informative post. I'd always wanted a chameleon, but I've heard how difficult they are to care for. So I went on a search to find out their care needs, and then discovered the concept of free range chameleons, which seemed mighty strange to me but also very neat. All in all I learned way more about chameleons today than I've ever known. Still not ready to own one, but maybe some day  
> 
> Those colors are absolutely stunning.


Out of all my pets he is the one that requires the most care. I breed silksworms, dubias, superworms and also keep crickets, blue bottle flies and horn worms and keep 6 different supplements. He's is very spoiled and maybe my dumbest too. They are very beautiful but nothing is cheap expecially with panthers. He has given me many scares (eating wild black hornet, eating dirt/bark/perlite and getting impacted) they will try to eat anything at least once. All in all I love him and so worth it.

----------

